# Are modell kit companies trying to fool us?



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sometimes I look at some kits and wonder 'why on earth did they mold it this way', what I'm thinking about is how they mold parts, is it just to get the parts number up, like split in half main landing gear etc., etc...

Thoughts?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2014)

Do you expect the model manufacturers can make your life easier?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't think people care about the parts number as long as the proper detail is still in the box, so no, I don't think any shenanigans are afoot! It's always also going to be about what's easier/cheaper to mold when it comes to breaking down parts into multiple pieces like the landing gear you mentioned. It's a lot harder to mold a solid piece of plastic to make one piece, and it may be weaker as well.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 29, 2014)

I would say it depends Jan. They have the wonderful challenge of making the kit both challenging and time consuming to you, while trying to be cost effective on their cost per unit. The wild card here would be how the design team pictures the kit being molded and how the parts will come together during assembly. There's so many combinations of how to design a process, but in the end it's their call.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2014)

I think it's a grand conspiracy involving the model companies, people who leave their directional on but never turn, early morning users of leaf blowers, people who throw cigarette butts out the car window like they are just visiting this planet and the zealously religious. So yes Jan...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2014)

Lack of bacon for breakfast, is the simple answer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2014)

Here, here!


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 30, 2014)

OK in the first place, in Texas if the directional (turn signal) is on, it came form the car dealer that way and should not be messed with. I do think some of the modeling process is a race for more parts but there is a lot of "I can make six different kits of the same type by doing it this way" mentality. Fuselage is the same for six versions of an aircraft, nose is different and the tail is different or there was a change in the landing gear. But yes sometimes I think it is a case of X company released Y kit with 537 parts and so we need to make ours with 538 parts. It could have been done with 234 parts and been just a good a product but I could not charge you 79.99 for it. Just saying. Oh BTW we the buyers are the guilty party because we keep demanding it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2014)

Donivanp said:


> OK in the first place, in Texas if the directional (turn signal) is on, it came form the car dealer that way and should not be messed with.



Awesome!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 30, 2014)

Dont forget that the uysual split injection moulds can only be so complicated as their usually only single split/axis machines, without having complex and expensive multi axis/slipt moulds and the humongous cost those units would incure if you aren't goiung to redisign most of your kits to use them, to make the change over profitable - and thats not considering 3D rotational thermoseting moulds either - that are usually for 'limited' runs, typically for real vehicles in auto and aero usage flavours.

Directional Turn Signal? the 'Indicator'; don't tell me someone used the excuse that it was that way 'cos they didn't know how to cancel it when the sherrif/troopers/feds stopped them, and they managed got off with it because it might have been apparently faulty?
Oh hum, allegedly if you can sell make cars so cheap, then you didn't spend anything/enough on quality controls eh, like a F150, bits and interior panels are loose and just ready to fall off...


----------

